# nfs unmount timeout

## mattes

Hallo,

sollte doch ein allgemeines Problem sein, hab per Google aber nichts brauchbares gefunden... Wenn ich eine NFS4-Freigabe angebunden habe, der Server aber nicht erreichbar ist, kann ich die nicht aushängen, auch der Reboot klappt nicht, da es für das NFS-unmount scheinbar einen ewig langen timeout gibt. 

Ich würde gern den Timeout verkürzen, finde dazu aber keine passende Option. Habt ihr eine Idee?

----------

## Uli Sing

Die Antwort lautet nein.

Klasse Begründung im Übrigen: Kommt eh' kaum vor und man kann's ja schließlich ned jedem Recht machen...

Das ist Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Treborius

habe so ein ähnliches problem :

ich mounte manchmal per hand ein samba share auf meinem server,

wenn ich es dann per umount wieder aushänge ist alles ok

vergesse ich es aber, dann fährt er nicht runter sondern der shutdown hält mit der meldung

```

unmounting network filesystems ...

.

.

.

unable to simple unmount a filesystem

```

und da bleibt er dann hängen, und fährt nie runter

----------

## Uli Sing

Sowas klappt bei mir (zwar selten aber immerhin von Zeit zu Zeit) problemlos auch mit per fstab gemounteten NFS4-Shares. Und in meinem Fall sind die Server sehr wohl erreichbar.

Aber wie schrieb unser lieber Kollege Jory A. Pratt so nett:

 *Quote:*   

> They are avaliable to ease the users experience.

 

Wenn er mit sowas an einen meiner Freunde geraten wäre, hätte er im O-Ton

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiß zwar, dass Du Deinen Job ehrenamtlich machst, aber das ist noch lange keinen Grund, ihn Scheiße zu machen.

 

zu hören bekommen.

Jaja, der Gute kann da sehr direkt sein.  :Very Happy: 

---Edit---

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Habt ihr eine Idee?

 

Ist mir grad' noch gekommen: Versuch's vielleicht mal mit ifplugd.Last edited by Uli Sing on Wed Aug 17, 2011 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yseq

Ich finde den Fall gar nicht so selten.

Wenn man autofs in Verbindung mit nfs hat, kann es einem mit KDESC4 schon häufiger mal passieren, dass nicht richtig geunmounted wird, bei mir ist das jedenfalls so, dass wenn ich mit Konqueror auf ein nfs Share gehe, das Fenster dann schliesse, kann es Abends sein, dass die Freigabe noch gemounted ist. Dann bekomm ich den Rechner zum Verrecken außer über magic-sys-keys nicht abgeschaltet.

----------

## Christian99

ich hab da bei der "konkurrenz" was bzgl. timeout gefunden. vielleicht hilft das?

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nfs#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen

----------

## mattes

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Die Antwort lautet nein.
> 
> Klasse Begründung im Übrigen: Kommt eh' kaum vor und man kann's ja schließlich ned jedem Recht machen...
> 
> Das ist Gentoo. 

 

Gleich mal voten für den Bug und ein Comment schreiben...

----------

## boospy

Ja, ich kannte das Problem, dann friert auch noch der Dateimanger ein und und und... ich nutzte daher immer sshfs. Naja, jedenfalls seit NFSV4 ist das Problem behoben. Ausserdem lassen sich NFSfreigaben die in der FSTAB sind, gleich in Nautilus anklicken. Wichtig dabei: Usermapping muss am Server passieren, sonst geht alles nur mit Root.  in der FSTAB oder auch manuell, genügt ein RW oder ein RO. andere Optionen wie z.B. Soft, oder Hard sind nichtig. Bespiel:

```
storage.supertux.lan:/distfiles  /usr/portage/distfiles   nfs4    rw    0 0
```

Beim runterfahren wird alles schön ausgehängt, und wenn der Server weg ist friert kein Dateimanager ein und es bleibt auch nichts hängen. 

Also sagt nfsV3 ade.

lg

boospy.

----------

## Uli Sing

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Gleich mal voten für den Bug und ein Comment schreiben...

 

Da wär' ich dann nur noch am Schreiben. Hier zum Beispiel fragt Jeff S. mal freundlich an, weshalb es sntp ned tut. Als Antwort bekommt er, dass er ja wohl selbst Schuld ist, wenn er ned ntpdate verwendet, was zwar aus gutem Grund schon seit längerer Zeit deprecated ist, aber bisher ja trotzdem immer vernünftig lief und dies auch jetzt noch bestens tut. Stimmt zwar ned, aber ist eigentlich auch wurschtegal und allein schon weil Gegenteiliges in "irgendeinem Wiki" steht (wo soll der arme Jeff bittschön denn sonst seine Infos herbekommen) bleibt's jetzt aus Prinzip dabei.

Was willst' da noch machen? Wochenweise weiter diskutieren? Ich benutze seitdem htpdate, welches einwandfrei seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Beispiel 2: Hier bekommen's es in zwei Jahren ned gebacken, die ISDN-Skripten posix-kompatibel zum machen. Quintessenz des traurigen Spiels: isdn4k-utils fliegen aus dem Portage Tree und wer's trotzdem haben möchte, muss ein local overlay einrichten und auf baselayout 2 verzichten.

Von einem manierlichen System erwart' ich, dass die Start/Stop-Skripten laufen. Tun's halt in gentoo ned. Muss ja schließlich auch seinen Grund haben, weshalb kein ernstzunehmender Anbieter gentoo im Produktiveinsatz hat, obwohl's ja nun doch diverse Vorteile gegenüber anderen Distributionen aufweist.

Bleibt als Alternative nur: Selber besser machen oder Distri wechseln. Oder eben mit dem zufrieden sein, was man bekommt.

Gentoo ist nur was für Leutz mit viel zu viel Zeit...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boospy

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ist nur was für Leutz mit viel zu viel Zeit... 

 

Ja, aber wenn da Leute drinnen sitzen die sich dann mit der Thematik wirklich auskennen, ist das für Firmen ne große Kostenerparnis. Immerhin kann man mit Gentoo fast alles machen, und es ist Rolling Release. Also keine Fetten Systemupgrades die nacher nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich kenne Firmen die haben haben da Fette Gentoocluster, die würden das Teil nie mehr wieder weggeben. 

lg

boospy

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Also keine Fetten Systemupgrades die nacher nicht mehr funktionieren. 

 

Dafür brauchst du die komplette Zeit über einen, der sich 100%ig dem System annimmt... und mein Debian hier aufm Arbeitsrechner läuft seit Jahren, vielleicht alle 6 Monate mal nen Abend stillstand für ein grösseres Update. Selbst von Release zu Release wechseln und irgendwann mal auf unstable und testing wechseln ging problemlos. Wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt...

Von der Wartbarkeit her ist Gentoo ein Graus - weils soviel Zeit beansprucht.

----------

